# Took this photo at my cousins hive, queen cell



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

These are my cousins nice bees. I think they are so pretty! I like that you can see the little larva in the cell. I need to get some better equipment to photograph bees. This was just with my phone.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Not a bad pic...... why spend the extra $$? You can see the larvae in the cell cup.......


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

is he gonna split or let them swarm?


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope he'll get on and see this because I'm not sure! I think that he split this hive into a nuc already, and he didn't realize the queen was with the nuc. So I think he is letting them raise their queen. These bees were really nice though, really calm. But yeah, I'm not sure on the queen situation.


----------



## Kyle G (May 20, 2013)

I somehow missed this thread. I split them before these queen cells were made and screwed up in the process. The colony with the queen cells was suppose to be the queenright colony if I remember correctly. I took a frame with the queen on accident. I think everything is in the process of correcting it's self.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In four days they will be capped and the hive will likely swarm... not much time left..


----------



## Kyle G (May 20, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> In four days they will be capped and the hive will likely swarm... not much time left..


Any colony with queen cells can swarm I assume. I was under the impression its not as likely as long as the colony is currently queenless, which it is. What I meant by its correcting itself is the nuc with the queen does not have queen cells. The queenless deeps have queen cells and the population isnt exploding with plenty room for expansion so they should stay put. Crossing fingers. They are just not in the boxes I intended them to be originally. I have some bait hives around just in case. Thanks for the input.


----------

